# Eight legged can-openers



## Anastasia (Aug 16, 2009)

I been having a problem with few of them,
They just terrible!, no mater how secure I lock em up they brake out!, Totally destroying enclosures
here is 4" metal vent, ripped off  















and I been watching them and soon is I rehouse them in different enclosure they check out for vents and right On IT!
Gahhhhh! What Am I gona do with  them!???!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 16, 2009)

i should save this thread to point to when ppl ask if tarantulas can learn =P




they do make heavier gauge screening, iirc

another option would be to make very small vent holes and not screen them... that screen looks like it probably isn't going to stop very small flies, anyways... especially when it gets all bent out of shape


i reckon you could still use that screen, actually... it just needs to be secured better by leaving a larger overlap around the edge of your vent holes... you could epoxy resin it (on the *outside* of the cage) in place... just be sure to let cages air out for a couple weeks before using them again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dukegarda (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm glad mine don't do that to their screens, geeze. Looks like you have a hand full there. 

I'd say spray them with a mister bottle and yell "Bad" but I doubt that would work. ;P

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 16, 2009)

dukegarda said:


> I'd say spray them with a mister bottle and yell "Bad" but I doubt that would work. ;P


i know you are joking... but if you could catch them doing it every time i think that might actually work... provided the spider hates getting sprayed.   i'm not saying it would be a good choice for reals, but *if* one could catch them in the act and give them a negative stimulus every time they did it i think you could train them out of it


----------



## dukegarda (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, they hate being blown on. MY P. regalis stops in her tracks if I blow on her. Huddles up into a nice little ball of legs lol.


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 16, 2009)

*just surfing and found this thread*

Man....this is hard to believe Ok,I'm a Noob,I was just surfing this site and found this thread....OMG I had no idea T's would,could do this.....reminds me of the first time I saw a Rattle Snake here in Az lift itself off the ground about 3/4 of its body lenght. You say they have memory? Yikes! Edit: I forgot to ask you....what size are these slings?


----------



## dukegarda (Aug 16, 2009)

mickey66 said:


> Man....this is hard to believe Ok,I'm a Noob,I was just surfing this site and found this thread....OMG I had no idea T's would,could do this.....reminds me of the first time I saw a Rattle Snake here in Az lift itself off the ground about 3/4 of its body lenght. You say they have memory? Yikes!


There have been lots of cases where Ts 'chew' through steel mesh.


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 16, 2009)

*ok*

Are we talking slings or just T's/adults doing this or all of the above.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 16, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> i should save this thread to point to when ppl ask if tarantulas can learn =P


I have to doubt about that





> they do make heavier gauge screening, iirc


That is vent in custom enclosure, tell you the true, I have a very difficult time to brake that vent my self, it crimped in aluminum rings base, I would brake my fingers rip that appart 





> another option would be to make very small vent holes and not screen them... that screen looks like it probably isn't going to stop very small flies, anyways... especially when it gets all bent out of shape


Small flyes isnt big of a deal, there is a smaller net over the vent is well get distroyed





> i reckon you could still use that screen, actually... it just needs to be secured better by leaving a larger overlap around the edge of your vent holes... you could epoxy resin it (on the *outside* of the cage) in place... just be sure to let cages air out for a couple weeks before using them again


my room is pretty humid and ventilation is a big thing, no drilled holes will do better then screen, I sure have to come up with sum kind of solution
My God all them expensive cages from tarantulacages got a pretty good beatting on the vents is well


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 16, 2009)

mickey66 said:


> Are we talking slings or just T's/adults doing this or all of the above.


Only few of my Adult terrestrials do that
and the worst are all my xenesthis Spp  
especially one entermedia(that did that vent in the picture, she is 8"), and couple Grammostolas


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a 1/2" A versicolor chew through screen (luckily the hole the screen was over was just a bit to small for her/him to get out. But I did have an A seemani 1" sling take a walk about for a day after ripping a hole through the screen on his/her enclosure. They aren't as stupid as some people make them out to be. And I'm from the school of thought that tarantulas can learn.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 21, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> i know you are joking... but if you could catch them doing it every time i think that might actually work... provided the spider hates getting sprayed.   i'm not saying it would be a good choice for reals, but *if* one could catch them in the act and give them a negative stimulus every time they did it i think you could train them out of it


 If roaches can learn negative reinforcement, why not a tarantula?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is my experience..

B. emilia is about 2" long, I found him again.. LUCKY


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 22, 2009)

TKG revised recommends hot dipped galvanized mesh.  You can buy it at hardware stores as "Hardware Cloth" or "chicken wire".   My next guess involves chain mail.


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Electrifying it might do the trick, lol.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 22, 2009)

Nerri1029 said:


> Here is my experience..
> B. emilia is about 2" long, I found him again.. LUCKY


Wah! you sure know what trouble those can-openers are
any thoughts how to spider- proof it?
I have few of those cages and couple been just trashed 
vents ripped off


----------



## Nerri1029 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going to hot glue a plexi disc in place with MANY holes drilled.

This critter was placed in an ALL plexi enclosure. 
Like Magneto, no more metal for him.


----------



## traxfish (Sep 1, 2009)

I gotta ask.. what species are these?

I use cages with similar vents (from tarantulacages.com, which look very similar to yours), and I own a S. rubronitens, P. regalis, and a C. andersoni.  I have found the S. rubronitens clinging to the vents before, hanging upside down, but I haven't found any signs of clawing or trying to break through.  It would be a nightmare though if my andersoni or my regalis breaks out and roams my room freely.

Can either of my species become such escape artists?  Anyone else who uses tarantulacage's cages able to "testify" if they have had similar problems or not?


----------



## revoltkid (Sep 1, 2009)

i had an irminia sling pop the lid of a vial last week. lol, sneaky little guy. i found him a couple days later


----------



## blazetown (Sep 1, 2009)

dukegarda said:


> I'm glad mine don't do that to their screens, geeze. Looks like you have a hand full there.
> 
> I'd say spray them with a mister bottle and yell "Bad" but I doubt that would work. ;P


After reading this awhile ago I decided to at least try the water spraying method generally used for cats on my Smithi. The T keeps shoving its legs and fangs out of an air hole. It seems like it's actually working too lol. I've noticed it's rarely been doing it now at least during the day.


----------



## mandipants (Sep 2, 2009)

Being that you have multiple spiders of multiple species doing this, I would nix the screen completely and find another method of ventilation/housing.


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 2, 2009)

So is it better to use the metal type of mesh or the stuff like for windows screens?


----------



## ghordy (Sep 2, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> So is it better to use the metal type of mesh or the stuff like for windows screens?


In the TKG it has a pic of a window screen type lid all chewed up in one corner. The author said it took the T a couple hours to do it.


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 2, 2009)

ghordy said:


> In the TKG it has a pic of a window screen type lid all chewed up in one corner. The author said it took the T a couple hours to do it.


Thought so, I need to get my self a cope of both the TKG's.


----------



## edesign (Sep 3, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> i know you are joking... but if you could catch them doing it every time i think that might actually work... provided the spider hates getting sprayed.   i'm not saying it would be a good choice for reals, but *if* one could catch them in the act and give them a negative stimulus every time they did it i think you could train them out of it


My 7" L. parahybana climbs up to the roof of her tank and tries to pry the screen off. It's heavier gauge than what Anastasia is using and she can't really mangle it but boy can she deflect (i.e., bend) it from it's natural state! She's quite noisy when she does it so if I'm in the same room I hear her.

Anyway, I've misted her with a spray bottle...blown on her...tickled her toe claws/tapped the screen...she will get down but she's never stopped doing it and that's been going on for at least two years now. It's not a daily occurence afaik, seems to come in spurts for the most part but there's nothing noticeably different about her tank when she does it. *shrugs*

Crazy T's...


----------



## edesign (Sep 3, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> So is it better to use the metal type of mesh or the stuff like for windows screens?


I'd go with the metal mesh if it's more than ~2" or so or do as Caco suggested and go with smaller screen-covered vents but more of them. I bought mine from Petco...go to the pet store and check out the lids they sell to see how thick the screen is if you want an idea of what to use.


----------



## edesign (Sep 3, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Electrifying it might do the trick, lol.


Works for milking their venom...

I would suggest coating the lid with Budweiser or an equivalent excuse for beer...if I were a T I wouldn't touch it :}


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Sep 3, 2009)

Anastasia,

You may want to go to the hardware store and purchase the aluminum skink drain strainer type discs. With a hole saw, cut a hole about the same size and epoxy the disc onto the enclosure. They will provide great ventilation and there are no chances for the T's to "break" those open


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Mar 9, 2010)

This post is seriously freaking me out... I have housed plenty of large T's (a P. rufilata right now) in enclosures with screen that is similar. My pokie is around 7" now, and you all are talking about 2" T's....Eek!

And to think I always got a chuckle when peeps keep pedes in KK's... guess the chuckle is on me, time to reinforce some screen!


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 9, 2010)

edesign said:


> Works for milking their venom...
> 
> I would suggest coating the lid with Budweiser or an equivalent excuse for beer...if I were a T I wouldn't touch it :}


I agree, get some good beer like sam adams or almost anything foreign lol. Hoping their taste is the same as ours, in that case I need to up the insect intake in my diet.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 9, 2010)

Personally, I absolutely hate mesh of any kind as I've had similar experiences, although I do like your idea with the drain, balam.

This might be too labor intensive for what I assume to be a massive collection, Anastasia, but:

I bought large sheets of acrylic from the local plastic supplier and and cut them to fit each tank.  If the pieces aren't too thick(I prefer 1/8"), they can easily be drilled with a glass borer(forgive me I have the tool name wrong: it has a heart shaped tip).  They are relatively cheap and come in a lot of different sizes, depending on the size of the spider and prey, of course.  Heavy duty velcro is a nice option for keeping the spider from opening the lid, although I'd be nervous about using *only* velcro on arboreal tanks.


----------



## shypoet (Mar 9, 2010)

maybe as soon as you have the money, order from tarantulacages.com? I've wanted one for Suzie for a long time now, but at the moment, my husband and I do not have $85 (the one I want to get her is $85) so for the time being, she's stuck with her screen top lid. So far, she hasn't had any problems, but with all these stories of escape, I want to change her to a different cage soon.


----------



## Draychen (Mar 10, 2010)

I think those Ts are just dying for some attention! (sarcastic). My A. Metallica Female ~6" would go to the top of the habitat and do much the same after the 2nd day of having her. It was harder for her to get her teeth through the holes and around the screen.. but the few times I did see her do it, I took her out of the cage. After those two times, I had never seen her do it again. However, she would constantly hang upside down on the screen and when I saw her hang like that for a time, I'd take her out.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 7, 2010)

Anastasia,
Have you ever had any issues with your gargantuan Heterometrus sp. you have messing up the screen? When I used to keep them, they were quite the climbers; used to really like to tear into the screen any chance they would get.


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 7, 2010)

Nate,
oh yes he is constantly walking upside down keep checking for weak spots to escape
I rewire whole lid, just to make sure that lobster looking thing is not gona show up in my bed one of them nights 
or fish em out of my slipper attached to mah toe


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 7, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Nate,
> oh yes he is constantly walking upside down keep checking for weak spots to escape
> I rewire whole lid, just to make sure that lobster looking thing is not gona show up in my bed one of them nights
> or fish em out of my slipper attached to mah toe


Awww... no Heterometrus cuticle cutters? 

It is amazing how strong some invertebrates are. I think out of what I have kept the worst was a large S. subspinipes that I had. That first night I remember laying on my couch and throughout my whole entire apartment I heard this God awful racket... BANG BANG CRUNCH...

Go into the spider room to see what it is, my S. subspinipes is just nawing like hell on the screen. Scared the hell out of me, ended up taking duct tape to the terrarium. I just could not sleep, kept having the thought of waking up with that thing on my face. 

The last time I attempted pedes the S. heros arizonensis stripped the silicone out of the corner of the terrarium! I couldn't believe it! Might be able to pull that pic up if I can find it. No more pedes... no more. Ever.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had large land hermit crabs that have torn through screen cage covers. It is amazing how strong arthropods can be when they want out.


----------



## mhill (May 9, 2010)

I had an adult female P. murinus that chewed through a screen mesh top once, luckily I caught her before she made a full fledged escape...but talk about not sleeping easily that night. Next day I rehoused her into a KK, even then she would attempt to chew her way out by hanging upside down and sticking her fangs through the slits in the lid...made one hell of a racket doin it also. 
 I also had an adult female G. rosea that was a screen chewer, but she never actually was able to break any of the mesh strands.


----------



## scar is my t (May 10, 2010)

kaydyn1512 said:


> I had a 1/2" A versicolor chew through screen (luckily the hole the screen was over was just a bit to small for her/him to get out. But I did have an A seemani 1" sling take a walk about for a day after ripping a hole through the screen on his/her enclosure. They aren't as stupid as some people make them out to be. And I'm from the school of thought that tarantulas can learn.


I was always led to believe that they are stupid animals driven only by instinct. So your saying IF someone could catch them in the act of doing wrong they could be trained like a dog almost besides the rolling and so on?


----------



## joncro55 (May 26, 2010)

You guys are using the wrong type of mesh!  Mesh can be such a useful tool when it comes to cages and its a shame to hear you guys giving up so easy.  You need to use a stronger mesh with a larger wire diameter and you will be living stress free.  Check this out for more details on mesh:

http://www.bwire.com/measure_wire_cloth.htm

Specifically, note the part that is labeled "wire diameter".  If you use a thicker wire, there will be absolutely no chance anything can find a weak spot and slip through.


----------



## MIC (May 26, 2010)

One day accidentally I discover a kind of non metallic mesh that it is so dense and strong that is impossible also for a cat to damage it. I found it in a store that sells raw materials for shoe makers. They explained to me that it is a special mesh that is used to reinforce soft parts of the shoes or to make sandals from it. They didn't give me some special name for it, but I think it will be easy for you to make a search in local stores. Believe me it is worth the effort. 

 Here is how it looks like


----------



## Obelisk (May 27, 2010)

It would be great to get a hold of some of that mesh that is used for Reptariums. That's some tough material for sure. 

As far as plastic goes, I once saw my T (curly hair) trying this with the top of a KK. It wasn't able to leave any damage at all.


----------



## smallara98 (May 28, 2010)

the nature boy said:


> Electrifying it might do the trick, lol.


LOL! Yeah, that should work


----------



## Blackbeard (May 30, 2010)

All of my enclosures are fitted with perforated aluminium plate kitted in place with clear aquarium silicone.
Actually, almost all of the spider enclosures I have seen over here are built with this stuff.
Its a bit more pricey than flexible screen but you will end up with a spider tank that's built like... errr... a tank.  
I don't want to meet the spider that can chew through plate that's quite tough to cut with cutting pliers.
Whatever helps me too sleep soundly at night.


----------



## Anastasia (May 30, 2010)

O





Blackbeard said:


> All of my enclosures are fitted with perforated aluminium plate kitted in place with clear aquarium silicone.
> Actually, almost all of the spider enclosures I have seen over here are built with this stuff.
> Its a bit more pricey but you will end up with a spider tank that's built like... errr... a tank.
> I don't want to meet the spider that can chew through plate that's quite tough to cut with cutting pliers.
> Whatever helps me too sleep soundly at night.


that looks pretty hard to brake trough


----------



## Blackbeard (May 30, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> O
> 
> that looks pretty hard to brake trough


I am positive that the material itself is more than adequate.
Your only concern would be a sturdy fixture to the enclosure.
By the way, it appears that the correct name for the material in the US is perforated aluminum sheet and it should be easy enough to get your hands on it.


----------



## shanebp (May 30, 2010)

That looks like good sh... I mean stuff


----------



## theDeedo (Jul 26, 2010)

well this is no good...no good at all. I just put a young avic avic in an enclosure with a Nylon screen top today. My first spider, my first day with it...my girl friend is going to FREAK! Can you imagine. Takes me months to talk her into getting one and it breaks out on the first night. To make things worse..if it gets out, I have nothing atm to put it in. Guess I can duct tape over the lid. sheesh!


----------



## ManlyMan7 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just wanted to post this as I stumbled upon this thread a few times and this time, I noticed the perferated aluminum sheeting. Good idea, but I saw a thread somewhere else recently of an LP who had broken both fangs off trying to open a tougher screen lid.

My idea was to make plexiglass lids that fit inside the aquarium rim and then the top (bought separately in this case), fits hard and fast over the top of that. My hope is that the LP will not be able to crawl across the plexiglass ceiling and will thus be unable to chew on the wire lid.

Two photos: First showing the new plexiglass lid, second, the wife lid on top.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 6, 2011)

.....and they keep braking out from time to time. 
Just few days ago, open door in to spidererium and here she is! sitting right in front of the door, my 9" Pamphobeteus female
she been in one of Adams (tarantulas cages) large terrestrial cage with 2" screens, she pushed screen (whole screen, what ever its been glued with) out
Thank God she didnt hurt herself making to the floor about 4'+ high
I captured her now thinking how can I prevent from this happening again :?


----------



## Unravel (Jun 6, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> .....and they keep braking out from time to time.
> Just few days ago, open door in to spidererium and here she is! sitting right in front of the door, my 9" Pamphobeteus female
> she been in one of Adams (tarantulas cages) large terrestrial cage with 2" screens, she pushed screen (whole screen, what ever its been glued with) out
> Thank God she didnt hurt herself making to the floor about 4'+ high
> I captured her now thinking how can I prevent from this happening again :?


send her to me for bootcamp,

but seriously what i use with my large terrestrials that don't want to stay in is thick plexi not cut to full length of tank and a normal screen top from a petstore with two clips securing it. I have something heavy (like a light for my planted tank) sitting on top so the T can't get in between plexi and screen cage. Probably a lot more practical ways to make things secure but i've had success with this!


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, now y'all have me concerned.  I don't have any enclosures with screen vents.  My Ts are in KKs or makeshift plastic or acrylic containers.  No escapees over the past year.  (My only escapee thus far was my own stupidity...)

I noticed a couple of weeks ago that my 2" B. smithi has started sitting with one or two legs hanging out of one of its melted vent holes.  Over the last few days I've seen the 1" B. verdezi doing the same thing, as well as trying to bite the edge of one of its similarly melted vent holes.  It was going through some real contortions trying different legs out the hole and different positions to chew on the rim.  Yesterday one of the B. emelias had one leg hanging out one of the slits in its KK.  

As they mature are they going to just chew their ways out?

B. verdezi testing the proverbial waters:






I picked up these shoe boxes the other day thinking that with some ventilation holes they would make some decent terrestrial enclosures.  Now I'm wondering if I need to go with something more substantial.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 6, 2011)

Fancy ventholes!!! Thats like 3/16th inch plastic, I think only the largest of terrestrial T's would get through that, and that would take a long time, like months of gnawing at to do so....and from what others have said, it would be loud enough to alet you way before there were ever problems. Oh and out of my 4 t's only my Htian Brown does the thing with it's legs, always just sticking one out here and there...


----------



## Moltar (Jun 6, 2011)

Formerphobe said:


> I picked up these shoe boxes the other day thinking that with some ventilation holes they would make some decent terrestrial enclosures.  Now I'm wondering if I need to go with something more substantial.


These are what I'm using for most of my small-mid sized terrestrials and they work just fine. Keep the top latched and you're good to go. Because they start out essentially sealed(ish) you need to pay attention to how much ventilation you provide. For instance, if you were keeping something that liked moisture (Theraphosa, Pamphobeteus, etc) you would already have too much vent in the one pictured (nice design tho').

They won't really be appropriate to an arboreal T or an obligate burrower because they aren't very deep. For regular terrestrials though, they're awesome. I especially like that they are stackable and I always place my vent holes apprpriately for that.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 6, 2011)

Its odd, I was looking at that old pic I posted of the Heterometrus sp. clawing up some screening and I got to thinking that I have actually never had an issue with T's doing this. I have had some of the heavier body Pandinus sp. and Heterometrus sp. as far as scorps go, and once I had a very large Scolopendra heros arizonensis that chew through silicone in an aquarium then continued to shove its fangs in between the pieces of glass, separating them. Both instances surprised me because even though they are obviously strong its hard to realize how strong they truly can be at times.

My Pokie is getting huge and I want to continue my history of not having issues with the T's, so I am thinking it might be wise to reinforce her exo-terra. The screen on those is really weak it seems like compared to some screens I have used in the past which were heavier gauge.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 6, 2011)

Nate,
I dont recall having any problems with Poecilotheria or any other arboreal genus
but when come terrestrials different story those are mischievous buggers always up to some trouble,
 so far here is the trouble making genera list
Brachypelma 
Grammostola 
Pamphobeteus 
Xenesthis


----------



## Robin Da Hood (Jun 6, 2011)

the nature boy said:


> Electrifying it might do the trick, lol.




BBBZZZZZZZZZZTTTTTT..... I smell cookies burning.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 6, 2011)

> These are what I'm using for most of my small-mid sized terrestrials and they work just fine. Keep the top latched and you're good to go. Because they start out essentially sealed(ish) you need to pay attention to how much ventilation you provide. For instance, if you were keeping something that liked moisture (Theraphosa, Pamphobeteus, etc) you would already have too much vent in the one pictured (nice design tho').
> 
> They won't really be appropriate to an arboreal T or an obligate burrower because they aren't very deep. For regular terrestrials though, they're awesome. I especially like that they are stackable and I always place my vent holes apprpriately for that.


Thanks, Moltar.  I have two of these intended for a G. rosea and a LP.  I was wondering if I had enough ventilation for a rosea.  I don't want to offer opportunity for any to chew their way out!  Eventually my Brachypelmas will be big enough to go in similar ones.

I have some giant pretzel tubs with H. lividum names on them (We're still working on the pretzels in one...).  Minimal holes planned for those.

I like that they are stackable, too.  When stacked there appears to be some dead space between top of one and bottom of the other.  That's why I went ahead and drilled holes in the center portion of the lid, too.



> it would be loud enough to alet you way before there were ever problems.


The popping sound the little bitty verdezi was making is what alerted me to it plucking at the holes with its fangs.  



> so far here is the trouble making genera list
> Brachypelma
> Grammostola
> Pamphobeteus
> Xenesthis


Hmmm, 70% of my collection are Brachypelma and Grammostola.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, as I lay in bed dozing off to sleep last night, I start hearing regular little 'snicking' sounds.  It turns out to be the 2" B. smithi plucking at one of its deli cup vent holes with its fangs and pedipalps.  Methinks time to rehouse into something sturdier...


----------



## CyberSkully (Jul 12, 2018)

This is a very interesting thread.  I can't believe a tiny sling could chew through screen.


----------



## Paolo Rolfo (Feb 17, 2022)

I love  mesh top enclosure    because it provide better ventilation, better protection against  Phoridae who are known to be parasite host  and last because it provide better see through to the inner  enclosure without reflection.
I know mesh can  give claws stuck problems but this never happened with mine.
I know  frail mesh should not be use for safety reason  so mosquito mesh made by polyester, fiberglass  and thin Aluminium need to be avoided  but  industry offer some nice AISI 304/316 mesh  with enough strenght to handle  our pet  worst behaviour
Here my inox net enclosure
	

		
			
		

		
	





hole size are about 1,5/2mm the rope is  hard to cut  with electrician scissor .
My mesh is INOX with a surface treatment  ( electro coating) who look darker than the photo i have posted


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 17, 2022)

That's the kind of galvanized mesh that's not likely to case a problem.


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 18, 2022)

It's not the finish, galvanization or not, the one that creates problems, but the round shape of the wire.

If a claw gets stuck, and the T hangs, eg from one leg, they won't be able to release that claw, as this claw has the same round shape that the wires, and since they are hanging from it, they won't be able to apply any upward force to release it.

Not mentioning the spring like pressure it can apply, eg if the T tries to bite it, leaving the fangs stuck too...














IMG_20180804_014507.jpg



__ Dorifto
__ Feb 18, 2022
__ 3
__
fangs




						Fang stuck example
					






PS: check the thread starting date

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## CJJon (Feb 18, 2022)

I always thought it was the nature of woven wire mesh that caused issues in that the claw gets stuck/pinched in between two wires and the T actually gets stuck. I rather doubt that a T gets stuck merely because it can't let go of a round wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 18, 2022)

CJJon said:


> I always thought it was the nature of woven wire mesh that caused issues in that the claw gets stuck/pinched in between two wires and the T actually gets stuck. I rather doubt that a T gets stuck merely because it can't let go of a round wire.


Yeah, the round nature , but yes, they can get stuck between both wires too. But both times I found mine hanging from one leg was from a clean wire, with the claws on top, nothing else.

Imagin like you are hanging from one wire by a hook, unless you make an upward movement to release that hook, you will be hanging forever, because gravity keep it locked.


PS: galvanization could help a bit, making the surface more slippery, so the claws would have less resistance to free themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJJon (Feb 18, 2022)

Dorifto said:


> Yeah, the round nature , but yes, they can get stuck between both wires too. But both times I found mine hanging from one leg was from a clean wire, with the claws on top, nothing else.
> 
> Imagin like you are hanging from one wire by a hook, unless you make an upward movement to release that hook, you will be hanging forever, because gravity keep it locked.
> 
> ...


Maybe if the spider had just the one leg...I really don't see how it would get stuck. Why could it not just walk over to the wall of the enclosure using all 8 legs? 

I'm not convinced.


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 18, 2022)

CJJon said:


> Maybe if the spider had just the one leg...I really don't see how it would get stuck. Why could it not just walk over to the wall of the enclosure using all 8 legs?
> 
> I'm not convinced.


I'm not trying to convince you, I was simply describing how it happened to me and in most cases.

In the next video you can clearly see the most common situation, where the T climbs the enclosure, reaches the mesh and starts to climb backwards, then for some reason suddenly looses grip on the glass and slips, so the claws get stuck on top of the wire. As you can see, as soon as it's lifted up a bit, the T frees it's leg easily. If the T looses grip whe the front leg is far enough, then it gets hung without any possibility to have grip again.






I believe that time ago someonenposted a clear picture of a claw on a mesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 18, 2022)

If you don't believe this can happen you will find out some day.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJJon (Feb 18, 2022)

darkness975 said:


> If you don't believe this can happen you will find out some day.


 Not saying it can't happen, I just am suspect regards the mechanism of getting stuck.


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 18, 2022)

CJJon said:


> Not saying it can't happen, I just am suspect regards the mechanism of getting stuck.


See post #67

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Feb 18, 2022)

Anastasia said:


> I been having a problem with few of them,
> They just terrible!, no mater how secure I lock em up they brake out!, Totally destroying enclosures
> here is 4" metal vent, ripped off
> 
> ...


Not surprised at all. I have an adult tarantula that sticks their fangs through the vent holes on their Kritter Keeper and start to pull. It cannot break the plastic at 5 inches we'll see what happens when it gets bigger.

I would never use any type of mesh for any of my tarantulas...never.


----------



## Paolo Rolfo (Feb 20, 2022)

Dorifto said:


> But both times I found mine hanging from one leg was from a clean wire, with the claws on top, nothing else.
> 
> Imagin like you are hanging from one wire by a hook, unless you make an upward movement to release that hook, you will be hanging forever, because gravity keep it locked.
> 
> ...


I dont think galvanization make any difference ! Tarantula foot have either scopulae (Latin name sry i dont know english name of this foot anatomic part) and claws.
Stuck at first seems to be related to claws and sure it is involved but i was looking in to scopulae fail maybe due some oil/grease on metal wire.


----------



## Paolo Rolfo (Feb 20, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> Not surprised at all. I have an adult tarantula that sticks their fangs through the vent holes on their Kritter Keeper and start to pull. It cannot break the plastic at 5 inches we'll see what happens when it gets bigger.
> 
> I would never use any type of mesh for any of my tarantulas...never.


very impressive destructive tarantula iam a bit scared seeing thats, maybe your net  its made by aluminium or a very thin galvanized iron mesh ( zinc coating).
I am sure my Inox mesh its not damageable from any tarantula on earth but they can stuck as reported by dorifto unfortunately .
I trying to understand this problem to avoid mine get stuck


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Feb 20, 2022)

Paolo Rolfo said:


> very impressive destructive tarantula iam a bit scared seeing thats, maybe your net  its made by aluminium or a very thin galvanized iron mesh ( zinc coating).
> I am sure my Inox mesh its not damageable from any tarantula on earth but they can stuck as reported by dorifto unfortunately .
> I trying to understand this problem to avoid mine get stuck


It all depends on the gauge of metal you're using. Hopefully other members can better explain the type of mesh that tarantulas get their legs stuck on.

All I know is the type of mesh on Exo Terra. Not only legs get stuck but adult tarantulas can rip them open with their fangs and escape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paolo Rolfo (Feb 20, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> It all depends on the gauge of metal you're using. Hopefully other members can better explain the type of mesh that tarantulas get their legs stuck on.
> 
> All I know is the type of mesh on Exo Terra. Not only legs get stuck but adult tarantulas can rip them open with their fangs and escape.


I suggest EXO TERRA to change  mesh from the top enclosure  ! its not the first time i read about  both this problems


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Feb 20, 2022)

Paolo Rolfo said:


> I suggest EXO TERRA to change  mesh from the top enclosure  ! its not the first time i read about  both this problems


Yes I already knew this. First thing I do is rip it out and replace with 1/8 acryllic with vent holes put in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 20, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> Hopefully other members can better explain the type of mesh that tarantulas get their legs stuck on.


Woven mesh.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 20, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> Yes I already knew this. First thing I do is rip it out and replace with 1/8 acryllic with vent holes put in.


That's the easiest method imho, remove one, glue the other.

Acrylic, way thicker wire mesh, perforated aluminium or stainless steel grilles... All of them work fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 20, 2022)

Paolo Rolfo said:


> I dont think galvanization make any difference ! Tarantula foot have either scopulae (Latin name sry i dont know english name of this foot anatomic part) and claws.
> Stuck at first seems to be related to claws and sure it is involved but i was looking in to scopulae fail maybe due some oil/grease on metal wire.


It could, very minor, but still possible, as it reduces friction, so the claws can free more easily.

Regarding to the scopula, while they hang on the mesh, they mainly use their tarsal claws. But they use it while they climb smooth surfaces like glass. And it's the mix of both what causes most issues. The scopula slips, looses grip, one leg is on a wire, and the rest is well known.


----------

